# Dancing With the Devil



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

I've got lots of videos and pictures of what it's like to be, "Dancing with the Devil", so stay tuned and grab a wobilty pop while you're at it.
The Cahoons' and Fales' treated us exceptionaly well and it was a pleasure to get to know them.
And you know something, they really aren't that bad!
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's a picture of the Devil himself. Note the horns budding out.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

Here was my favourite spot at Dennis and Annettes' home. This is where I would sit every morning and drink coffee and smoke and watch the sunrise.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

Dennis also collects axes and showed me a nice collection. Here's the entrance to their home.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's the back of Dennis' home. Annette was constantly after him to tidy up a bit.
Note the three atv's we used to get into the timber. Marky got the tractor.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

While Tommy Fales was falling trees arcross the road to keep the Piss Fir Willies out, Dennis was chopping down a 9 foot Sugar Pine with an 066 and 36" bar.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

Check out Barky Bark chowing down on a smaller 5 footer.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

Then of course I ended up with the pecker pole.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's a 36" Ponderosa Pine taking a dirt nap.
John


----------



## Mange (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting.

Mange


----------



## jokers (Sep 28, 2004)

Great pics and video as always John, keep `em coming!

Russ


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's one of Tommy Fales the Devil giving Steve z4lunch a lesson on filing. It's a good thing I never believe anything bad about people until I get a chance to know them. Tom and Dennis were unreal with their knowledge in this game. It was amazing how much I learned from them in a few days that if I could grasp 50% I'll be ahead of the game. 

These 2 guys were just way to much fun.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

John getting a little restless to drop this one. Dennis went out of his way to let us drop a few tree's. Of course Gypo did his tree all on his own where I had to have my hand held. These trees are just huge compared to the little guys I have cut down. 

Even Dennis with the new and improved hip now knows he'll be back to the woods logging.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey John, Mark, great pics! So, ya didn't have to use any of the bail money I loaned ya?


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

What have we here. All John did was chase her around all day.


----------



## bwalker (Sep 28, 2004)

John was chasing Dennis Cahoons wife? Wonder he didnt take the 066 to em.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

That was some Hottie that just stopped by and they were welcome. Why is it when you need a Babcock camera they're never around.


----------



## joelamb (Sep 28, 2004)

Marky Mark, What'd it cost ya to drop a couple of pumpkins like that. joe


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

Last divorce I got off easy 200K Best check I ever wrote.


----------



## joelamb (Sep 28, 2004)

No, I meant the trees you fell. It's amazing how the mind will wander when there's a big set of home builts around.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

The cost was minimal, See here friends do things for friends because they want to. Others screw people. Although some of you guys should take a lesson from Ralph Gypo Kramden, here's the best one. I left my money in my other pants, I'll take care of you when we get back to the house................


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 28, 2004)

Looks like a true "busman's holiday" for Gypo: a logger goes on vacation where he cuts more trees! Classic.

Who was the nice looking gal stretching that purple T-shirt to its limits?


----------



## Al Smith (Sep 28, 2004)

*Nice pictures*

Nice pictures guys,rather large trees ,also.


----------



## 066 stihl (Sep 28, 2004)

John

Did you get to dance with chopper mom? 

Ricky


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Ricky, yes I did....., but it was a tense moment. Tommy didn't like me getting fresh with Chopper Mom, so he said it was time to play, "hide and go shoot ya".
John


----------



## 066 stihl (Sep 28, 2004)

John

Look's like you can run an hide too...LOL

What went wrong at the race for you? Just having a bad day or did the girl's get to you?

Ricky


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

Dennis is a first class tree poacher. Check out his technique of removing a massive wedge from a large Sugar Pine. Dennis said he'd get about 5 grand for this one or about 1$/brd ft.
Just like hunting or fishing, Dennis is an Eco- Tourism guide, so to if you want to cut one of these ripe pumpkins just contact Dennis, but it will cost you alot, but well worth it. So you better book early.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 28, 2004)

Dam, that's an awesome pine! I'd like to have been there!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Butch, we were thinking about you while we were out there.
anyway, here's Barky removing a small one that was on the skid trail.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 28, 2004)

Dennis was so impressed with Barky's felling technique that he went and hogged the picture.
Anyway, I think Dennis is selling the pictured 066, so if it's still available I would grab it up if you want a fast saw.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 28, 2004)

Sweet! Gimme a call when ya need the tops clipped out!


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's a shot of the tree Dennis let me help drop. I asked John if I should he explained let Dennis. I said Screw him Step aside. It was such a rush to hear that tree crash.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

John was in Dennis's house maybe 5 mins and he needed his internet. I was streesed out since I had to give them lessons on how to turn the dam PC on. Cahoon even had the blaster worm that needed a little work. 

What amazed me was how well John types maybe 5 words a minute if they are 3 letter words. I took this pic @ midnite so it was 3am for us.


----------



## butch (Sep 28, 2004)

Mr. Gypo

Some pretty cool pics you have there. Yeah it is too bad you didn't get to meet the Chopper Mom, from the old posts I read she seems to be a pretty cool lady and I think I'd be nervous around the brother too. It looks like all you east coasties were having a good time.

*Butch you and Choppermom have the same IP. and Butch bahls is fake so. Say farewell again.*


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

He we have John trying to make his mark in this tree. Those big trees and long bars get you wondering if you ever worked a saw.

Now speaking of saws we used a Stihl 066 that Dennis ported. He did his muffler's like Ken Dunn does. Screened also the green weenie air filter. His saw had plenty under the hood one of the strongest 066's I ever ran. When I had the 42" bar buried there was plenty under the hood to keep the chips flying in the 8 footer we dropped.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

John doing what he loves, hell he's dedicated his life to logging. You go Limpy.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

Well after that ordeal John was given the go ahead to drop this one. He just loved the pecker bill chapeau. I was only allowed to be a wedge biiitchh.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's Limpy getting the go ahead for the back cut. I was under the impression all trees were stump jumped.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

Limpy demoing a Russian Hitch, you can let him explain that one. He also noted the power of the 066 up until he rocked the chain out here.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 28, 2004)

Butch you should try to make it out there next year. I know you need a little schooling in your saws. Here's Dennis moaning at me for not wanting to get my hands dirty. Next year we need to get Ed out there also we missed him. 

We called Ed on the way home while John and I were licking are wounds. We laughed for a half hour straight.


----------



## rupedoggy (Sep 28, 2004)

I know that Dennis reads this forum so would like to take this opportunity to convey this message to him. Thank-you Dennis for showing our AS friends a good time while they were out here on the West Coast. That idea of having them see big trees cut was a special treat for them I am sure. That was a great idea. Mike


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's a good shot of Barky the Wedge B$tch as DC is showing us how to place a big dutchman.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's DC cleaning out the undercut as Barky heads off down the slope for more wedges and beverages.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 29, 2004)

After Tommy gave my chain the 90 second tickle, Barky checks it out real close.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 29, 2004)

Dennis went out of his way to make sure we all had fun.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Butch Bahls, after Tommy and I played "hide and go shoot em", for me being a squeal weasel, I turned into a Raven. 
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's Barky cutting down a nice one.
John


----------



## joelamb (Sep 29, 2004)

Looks like you boys fall trees alot better than you race chainsaws. LOL The noise from Markys video of the tree falling across the skid trail was very cool, but I didn't here anybody yelling TIMMMMMMBERRRRRR! 

joe


----------



## HappyHack (Sep 29, 2004)

I read a lot more than I Post, but thoes are some FANTASTIC pictures! 

Looks like you guys had a great time. The size of some of thoes Trees were HUGE! Thanks for sharing your picts.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 29, 2004)

Mike there was alot of talk about how bad those two Devils are. When Dennis picked John and I up at the airport we had nothing but giggles for 3 days straight. When we met up with Tom Fales and his wife they were nothing as described. We all bs'd everynight to the wee hours. 

As for the racing scene there's tons of competition in both of them. Every cut was taped, timed and talked about when we got home with Dennis Harvey. One thing that surprised me was they put it all behind them and began to think how to improve. Hell Tom said that Art files a good chain also.

When I was saying my good byes, Art and John Rupley stated I wasn't that big of a Dickhead after all. I don't feel it's a us against them it's more inline with competition. Tom is very into this sport. Here's a shot of his first cut. Paul Smith who hosted the show on the right and Lee from Washington. Lee was right in there the whole day.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 29, 2004)

You guys seem to have had a great time.
I am jealous, felling all those monster trees.

SOme great video by both of you.

Glad the trip turned out so well,
Just more credible AS members showing their true hospitality and true character. 

Keep the great pics and video coming,
Hunter


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 29, 2004)

Hunter wait til we start posting the Hot saw clips.


----------



## ehp (Sep 29, 2004)

Marky , i talked to Nblogger last night and it looks like we wound like to go next year , i am out of the turned wood bussiness now, sold the machine Monday night and have never been happier to see something leave , i told Cecil buy it or i am cutting it in to little pieces, so he is the proud owner of a block turner.
We figured that we would have to drive out so that is around 3900 to 4000 miles one way for Paul cause just to many saws.
Dennis save some of the big trees for us idiots from out east to fall, Paul said he would bring his 357 with a 16 inch bar to do the cutting, that is what he uses back in New Brunswick and the trees cannot be that much bigger out there now can they, now i wonder if the border would let Gypo , Paul and myself over it , things would be ok as long as Gypo doesnot start talking about FURRRRRR and where is the VENEERRRRRRRR, and donot give Paul any hot coffee to spill all over his big guy while driving, this is starting to sound like alot of fun and why wouldn't it


----------



## caryr (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's Barky making his first cut ever at a real race. If he had of been wearing my chaps he would have placed, but it doesn't matter I think I got a N/T too!
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 29, 2004)

Yepper that was one hell ova cut Eh. The story is John,Steve and I didn't have any saws. When Paul took a vote in the morning if we would make 2 cuts or 1 the majority wanted 2 cuts. Hell if I traveled that far I might as well make the most of it. 

I asked if we could use saws that have been run already and as the vote went down NO. So we borrowed saws and were not entered into some of the races but we could run. At the last second Tom Fales lent me his husqvarna 181 for that bore cut. Stupid me thinking a gas saw responds like the Alcohol saws we were running the night before I came up just shy of the mark. 

All in fun. Wait til you see John trying to start the 084. All in time.


----------



## joelamb (Sep 29, 2004)

The bore was good, can't say much for the switch. I can see that this kind of cut is a little more challenging that just a straight off cut. 

joe


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 29, 2004)

Steve here... Got back from CA last night.. Heres my story...

Friday night Angie and I went up to Cahoons in Chico. Got to meet Dennis and Annette,and Tom and his wife Gina. And finally got to meet John and Marky too. 
I got some filing lessons from Tom, and some lessons from Dennis on the tractor fuel they run in there saws. Plenty of hotsaw tips and a little BS too... Imagine that!!
Angie and I got a private axe throwing lesson from Annette. John showed Marky and I the appropriate way to rev the sheet out of Tom's 084 that he runs on special tractor fuel...lol

Saturday, I got to meet Art and his wife, Rotax Robert , John Rupley, Dennis Harvey,Tim(Big Dutchman) and Paul the saw shop owner. Robert let me borrow his 088KD(I failed miserrably and cut out) but thanks again Robert!!!. And Paul let me borrow his 372 in 5cu and under .That saw ran awesome..
I have to appologize for no showing on Saturday night ... I think someone got a little too much sun.
Everyone we met out there was absolutley world class!!! 
Angie an I are truly greatfull of all the new friends we where able to meet.

I will be posting pics and video of the saw race throughou the week.
Marky I am having our resident computer geek copy the saw race onto DVD for you..

Steve


----------



## Big Dutchman (Sep 29, 2004)

Steve, Big Dutchman here,

I'm hurt! Did we not meet at Oroville? I couldn't stay long but I made it a point to stop by before work. Anyway nice meeting you, Tim.


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry Tim... I new I would do that to somebody..
Steve


----------



## Big Dutchman (Sep 29, 2004)

Steve also forgot to mention that he ran 3rd fastest time in the 5cu class with that borrowed saw, again beating out Gypo's time running the same saw. After viewing the video, Gypo, it must of been that short bar. LOL


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 29, 2004)

Tim,
Steve here... Here is a video of your favorite Honda...lol


----------



## Big Dutchman (Sep 29, 2004)

Steve, Dutch here again,

That's Bob Waddell running Dennis's spare 500 Honda Hotsaw. That was Bob's 2nd time ever running the saw, looks like he ran it pretty good. BTW, when Dennis let me run it a few years ago, it gave me 35 stitches in my leg while making a practice cut. I had alittle $hit in my neck, but still went to the show and got 4th with it. Haven't run it since. LOL


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's the Devil himself...Swinging a Stihl club in 5 cube class


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 29, 2004)

Here is Dennis Cahoon in 5 cube


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's big John Rupley in 5cube


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 29, 2004)

OK. I ain't no hotsaw guy, and I'm sure I don't know the rules 'bout boring, but it seems if you started your bore a 'lil lower and went straight down and then back up, it would be quicker.

So school this climber.


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 29, 2004)

Master Mc Blaster,
Steve here... I'm thinking the shallow top plunge is easier cause you don't have to up cut as much, and your down cut is faster because down cuts always are


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 29, 2004)

Meh, whaddoIknow? :alien:


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gypo Logger _
> *Here's a picture of the Devil himself. Note the horns budding out.
> John *




Think your more than budding!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 29, 2004)

Good one John, but here's a joke about Hamilton.
My girlfriend asked me to kiss her where it smells, so I drove her to Hamilton.
John


----------



## rborist1 (Sep 29, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 29, 2004)

Limpy started filing his own chain look how fast it, Even Fales said he couldn't file any better. Also take note how he stands just like Ed yeah right. He was running Tom's 084 on alcohol. Little over rev EH


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gypo Logger _
> *Good one John, but here's a joke about Hamilton.
> My girlfriend asked me to kiss her where it smells, so I drove her to Hamilton.
> John *



Good one I'll remember that!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marky Mark _
> *Limpy started filing his own chain look how fast it, Even Fales said he couldn't file any better. Also take note how he stands just like Ed yeah right. He was running Tom's 084 on alcohol. Little over rev EH *



Whut wuz that dialog at tha end?


----------



## joelamb (Sep 29, 2004)

Gypo's a real fast MoFo! LMFAO


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 29, 2004)

Ken Nickerson who is friends with Dennis and the Big Doucheman stopped by. He helps Dennis out with some of the bike saw work. He even had time to invent an air powered beer can crusher. Robert Andrews order the first one.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 29, 2004)

Bafoons Solo 680 5cube I ran this saw against the 6cubers. This saw has balls.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 29, 2004)

John and Dennis basking in the aftermath. What a trip it was to see that Monster drop. John's new name is Limpy and I have become the Wedge Biitch.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 29, 2004)

Tom making fun of me because I would say "excuse me'' and then interrupt. He just wouldn't listen.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's are newest Member Macman Mike aka Meatloaf. John named Mike that last year. He's getting a few pointers from Dennis here.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Mike, glad to see you on aboristsite. Now you'll never get anything done, but it improves typing skills, I'm up to 5 words a minute now.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 29, 2004)

I asked Tommy if he wanted to use my racing chain and like a good sport he said he'd be honoured, but I think I stoned it a bit heavy on one side. The nice thing about it was that he only lost four cutters.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 30, 2004)

So anyway, Dennis Harvey was really impressed with my chain too and asked if he could use it when Tommy was done, so I said sure, so he goes up to Tommy and says," gimme that barbwire, you don't know what you're doin".
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 30, 2004)

Here we have Kotex Robert and Big John Rupley with the predator hotsaw. If you look to the middle far left you will see my Dad Phil.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 30, 2004)

It just dawned on me that Paul Smith had hired Phil as a bouncer to keep the toadies and lackies from speedbagging each other.
John


----------



## Hunter (Sep 30, 2004)

Sure seems like you guys had a great trip.
Would be cool to meet some of the people in the pics.

Gypo, 
I dont think Phil would claim you, if he saw you running around with the 088 and your birthday suit. lol

Cant wait till you guys go again.
Hunter


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 30, 2004)

*OH nine OH*

Here is a clip of Rotax Robert getting bossed around by Art Martin's 090. The saw runs 1/2 chain and big raker...
Steve


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 30, 2004)

Here is a clip of me in 5cu running Paul's (Husky shop owner) 372XP


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 30, 2004)

Here is a clip of John Lambert running Tom's 084


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 30, 2004)

here's big John Rupley in 6cube with his Poulan 655


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's Rotax Robert, in 6CU with Art Martin's Poulan 655 with a half belly bar


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's Tom Fales in 6cube running Husky 2100


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's Tom again in open class running his 3120


----------



## WoodTick007 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Poulan 655*

Wow.... that saw runs very strong.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's the saw I should have had at Horrorville. The RAH 362XP Special by Rich Hoffman.
John


----------



## leweee (Sep 30, 2004)

*sweet peckerpole slicer*

Gypo ...How short is that bar ?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Leweee, it's a 13 inch, .063 Oregon bar with a 36RS chain I modified.
John


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey john...
Steve here... How did you modify it?? Did you put it on backwards!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Steve, not this time, but what I did was turned it inside out. The bar groove was nicely worn to 5 mil, so the riders fit in there nicely, so the drivers did the cutting.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 30, 2004)

John is that the first saw Hoffman ported, I know you have been talking about Rich's work for a week now. He'll need a little time to get like some of the bigger builders but you gotta start somewhere. Way to go Rich!!!!


----------



## Mange (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice videos.  
Looks like you had some fun.

Wish I had better connection  

Mange


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 30, 2004)

Even though the vid is of moi it is my favourite, however I felt bad when I blew up Tommy's saw since he lent it to me and all.
Anyway, I offered to buy him a new saw, but he just said, " don't worry about it Limpy, when they made that one they made lots of em." Thats when I knew he was a real good sort.
My first impression of Tom Fales was that he is a very soft spoken and shy individual, making me think he mite be gay or something. 
Anyway, thanks again Tom for letting me blow up your saw, I like that popping sound at the end when I seized your saw.
John
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=202597


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 30, 2004)

So, who cut the cheese?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Butch, It was the Wedge Bittch that cut the cheese. Dennis, Annette, Tommy, Gina, Barky and I were on our way to the restaurant in Cahoon's truck and he farted, so I turned to him and said, "did you fart?". So Barky says, " of course I did, do you think I smell like this all the time?"
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 30, 2004)

I know who cut the cheese. This guy had shiit in his neck when I was cutting.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 30, 2004)

The Cahoons open there home to John and I. Here's Steve and his leading lady Angie. I hope I spelled it right. Of course where would John be when they are giving something away.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 30, 2004)

Dennis and John after making a "Table Top" I like this pic it grabs the moment. After that they asked me to leave John mentioned something about taking his clothing off.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 30, 2004)

John and Dennis talking about the power to wieght ratio. Look at Linpy's Pinky you'd think he was a whopper like me.


----------



## lucky (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marky Mark _
> *The Cahoons open there home to John and I. Here's Steve and his leading lady Angie. I hope I spelled it right. Of course where would John be when they are giving something away. *



That one looks like Lambert is drinking an MGD, a quart of oil and having some smokes. Is that some new fad diet?


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 30, 2004)

OROVILLE NEWS BULLITIN. 

I spoke with Paul Smith who put on the shin-dig and the date is set for next year Oct 2nd. Maybe Dozer can send some saws out with Rich Hoffman. So get geared up. Alot of these saws that were run out at Pauls had heads on them, so get your loot out and spend a little with some of these guys. 

Ed made mention that he and his friend Woodland aka Nblogger will be making the trip also.Here's a shot of Pauls from our spot. You can see there was plenty going on.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 30, 2004)

*Ah-HA!!!*


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 30, 2004)

I never ran a saw on alcohol before and let me say it is a rush. They are a little finiky to get dialed in but once they are look out.


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 30, 2004)

Even Rotax's saw had a little problem. This saw is way to big for my back.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 30, 2004)

Yah, that wasn't as quick as I've seen it go! 

Where is that thread?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 30, 2004)

Who's this? Oh No, not another Ginger! I caught her regeristing!
John
http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=4959


----------



## thf (Oct 1, 2004)

*Who is this?*

Do any of you chainsaw nerds know who this man is ? iam sure sum one on this site has raced him before.


----------



## rmihalek (Oct 1, 2004)

Looks like a Sachs-Dolmar 166. Don't know about the operator.


----------



## Art Martin (Oct 1, 2004)

Who is this? 

It looks like it might have been my old friend "Doc" Parrot of Anderson, CA. I first met him in 1967 at the Pacific Northwest Exposition in Vancouver, B.C., a two week long logging extravaganza. He was a member of our association and a close friend of Jim Taylor.

Art Martin


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's a shot of Bob running Dennis's Honda 500, Bob made mention that he had shiit in his neck and didn't give it the full monty on the throtle. Scaredy cat.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 1, 2004)

John Van Duzen and Tommy chatting it up. John was running Jim Taylors old Cart Mac. I didn't get a shot of his pipe but it gives an all new meaning of the "Shinny Stick"


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's one of the Devils with his bride. They were outstanding plus the potato salad was tops. Dennis Harvey is in the back ground. After I gave Tom a shooting lesson he tried so hard to shoot a crow but he ate it after all. I also had to show the fella's that I could shoot just a little. Lambert were's that picture of that skyrat I downed. You stil O me 100 bucks for that shot, Like I said Limpy you don't need those magnums loads.


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 2, 2004)

Ding! We have a Winner! For your correct answer Art, you have just won yourself a Tommy Fales race chain. Congratulations!


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 2, 2004)

wish i would have spoke up sooner maybe i could have beat the husky killer that cahoon runs (680 solo)


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's another pic of the wedge bittch. There was a spotted owl in this tree and Barky wanted to shoot it, but it died along with the fledglings when the tree bit the dust.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 2, 2004)

Dennis showed us lots of stuff about chains and saw building. He even showed us his latest project he's been working on since last year this time.
John


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 2, 2004)

looks fast but maybe he should lighten it up some those logs are pretty high up


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 2, 2004)

Cahoon also had a shed where he keeps all his best stuff that he doesn't want anyone to see, so early one morning I snuck in and took a look.
Which reminds me, did you ever hear about the Eskimo peeping Tom- Tommytookalook?
John


----------



## thf (Oct 2, 2004)

Here is another chainsaw man . Do any of you know him. this is one fast saw. And chain


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 2, 2004)

That old Mac shure ate some wood VERY NICE But I do not know who he is


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's a video of Lee timing a Cahoon saw with Z4lunch struting across the stage.
I really didn't like this race this year, because it was all about Cahoon and his toadies. No big deal though, I got a 6th, 10th and 12th.
John


----------



## butch (Oct 2, 2004)

*It looks like it might have been my old friend "Doc" Parrot of Anderson, CA.*

Who was "Doc" Parrot, never heard of him?

Butch Bahls


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 2, 2004)

I invited myself over to the Fales residence, but I hid in the closet when Tommy arrived home.
John


----------



## 066 stihl (Oct 2, 2004)

You little devil, John.

Ricky


----------



## thf (Oct 2, 2004)

*more saw stuff*

this is a clip of Mr. Harvey. making a cut in grass valley CA. He is The Man


----------



## Art Martin (Oct 2, 2004)

RE: Doc Parrot 

butch:

Don’t feel bad, nobody heard of me either.

Doc Parrot was a top chainsaw competitor for over 30 years. He was a good racing chain filer in his era. He made a jointer for chains that enabled him to make each tooth the same height, as you would do to a crosscut saw. His chains were smooth. Because of his ability with chains, he was hired to put on demonstrations at the New York World’s Fair for six months during its run in 1964-65.

Art Martin


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 2, 2004)

I think she needs a good filer.


----------



## ccicora (Oct 2, 2004)

Just think that was one of john's first race chains.... Of course he could only get better, and why wouldn't he?

Later,
Chris


----------



## 066 stihl (Oct 2, 2004)

John

Who, sent you that chain to test ? 

Ricky


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Ricky, the cleaning wench always ends up on the fuzzy end of the lollypop.
Anyway, I was just talking to Barky the wedge biitch and this is what he felt like after cavorting with those low life toadies.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 3, 2004)

All in all,it was pretty scary when I stole Tommy's gold.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 3, 2004)

So anyway, moving right along with the story, I told Art Martin about how we could do Tommy out of his golden harp, so Art headed right over there, and why wouldn't he?
John


----------



## thf (Oct 3, 2004)

Sorry here is the hole video of D. Harvey


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice clips, Why is there lines painted on the log? also why did he go down in the first cut and then up?


----------



## thf (Oct 4, 2004)

*Perfect Cut*

This is Jim Taylor making a great cut in big wood. With an old Mac


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 4, 2004)

The painted line is to keep people honest on the bore. He had to cut under the line or not touch the line. There's several ways to do it, but basically just to keep it fair for everybody. Cutting up or down doesn't matter, it can be done either way. Who ever makes up the rules usually decides what cut to make. Different shows cut up and others cut down, some shows cut a complete different type of cut. Albany's cut was the must challenging and fun for me. 20" peeled doug fir with a 6" painted line on both sides of the log. Bore thru staying inbetween the 6" lines, pull all the way back out, cut straight down, without cutting into your bore cut, then straight up, all in a 6" width. Very hard to do fast without making a mistake. Plus, you used your own prepared chain on stock motors. That cut seperates the men from the boys!


----------



## thf (Oct 4, 2004)

JT making cut with his Mac .


----------



## thf (Oct 4, 2004)

*Here is a real fast race chain*

Fast chain


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 4, 2004)

Jim and that saw were hard to beat. That's the same saw John Van duzen ran in Oroville. It's pipe is the original (chrome shiny stick)!


----------



## thf (Oct 5, 2004)

*3120*

here is a video of Mark Etcheberry running a 3120 pipe saw on gas..


----------



## thf (Oct 5, 2004)

*500 honda*

D. Cahoon running his 500 honda in smith River Ca.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 5, 2004)

Seems to me after us playing with the 500 all weekend and seeing Rotax's Monster run the 500 appears to keep up with it. Maybe Robert was having a bad day since it had a few bad cuts. 

I know he had a good cut with that 056 Magnum in the 5cui class.
Makes me wonder about that saw whos saw is that anyway?


----------



## Gen MacKartter (Oct 5, 2004)

*056 MAG*

It looks like a saw that my friend John had he ran it in a harvest festival man he sure can cut fast with that saw if memory serves me right he won with that saw


----------



## Gen MacKartter (Oct 5, 2004)

*056 MAG*

I think it is the same one hope you were impressed that saw realy screams maybe you could ask him who hot kitted the saw for him (maybe Ace Morgan he is good) but you have to give credit to the cutter he is a man that realy knows saws


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks like Mark had a very good 2 cuts, but it's looks like Cahoon cut out.
Now, if that was an 056 magnum, or 056 magnum II, that saw was to big for the 5cu class and those guys know that! This kind of behavior screws it for everybody. How can we trust those guys to be honest next year? Paul doesn't want to check bore sizes, but what choice is he going to have if cheating is going on. It just wrecks it for everybody.


----------



## Gen MacKartter (Oct 5, 2004)

*056 MAG*

I sure hope you are not saying my friend John is a cheater I would bet you your wrong I have known him for years I think you are mad because your not as fast It take years to learn how to cut like him


----------



## thf (Oct 5, 2004)

*good 6cui saw*

Does anybody know who built it and the chain


----------



## 066 stihl (Oct 6, 2004)

No, but the chain fasts.

Ricky


----------



## ehp (Oct 6, 2004)

not sure if he built it but there is a guy out west , Tommy Fales that has built some pretty fast saws and his chains cut like hell


----------



## Gen MacKartter (Oct 6, 2004)

*who made what*

I would say pioneer / poulan made the saw and oregon made the chain (just joking I dont know but it cut like it was on a mission)


----------



## ehp (Oct 6, 2004)

i got to get me some high speed internet, it is just to pain full to have to wait 15 to 20 minutes to watch a video, so i looked in to it today $119 to start and $40 a month ,


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah, but was the chain fast enough to win!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 6, 2004)

That's a pretty good deal Ed, just think, the emails would be coming in faster than popcorn. Now that Ken and Dozer Dan are out of the picture, then it's just you, me and Rich.
John


----------



## leweee (Oct 6, 2004)

*hi- speed*

Ed is that DSL or hi-speed dailup.
sounds like you want that puter to run as fast as them ported & polished saws.


----------



## ehp (Oct 6, 2004)

DSL is what he told me , said it would be 60 times faster than what i got, could be all bull sh!t , what do it know about computers , not much. Marky said Gypo was up to 5 words a minute, god i wish i was that fast, i think i almost have the backspace button wore out on this machine


----------



## ehp (Oct 6, 2004)

Big D. all i can tell you is if Tommy made it then yes it is fast enough to win and why wouldn't it





Gypo yep emails may come in faster but for ???? sure they will not go out any faster , there is this one little problem called me typing, it is slower than the second coming of Christ


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi Ed, don't sweat it, my backspace button is about as worn as my enter button, but how come my 3-0 buttons are thickly glazed with dirt and sap? Does this mean I have sap for blood and sh$t for brains?
John


----------



## leweee (Oct 6, 2004)

*doubled my typing speed*

DSL is the way to go.... can't always get it in rural areas.  I doubled my typing speed ... I use two fingers now.


----------



## thf (Oct 6, 2004)

*this is real fast*

i think this saw was faster than that 6cui saw it is a true 056 and looks like the chain cut not bad ...


----------



## thf (Oct 6, 2004)

*D.Harvey*

D.Harvey kicking A$$ at oroville in the hot saw race


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 6, 2004)

I wonder if there's a clip of me running the hotsaw in Oroville. If there is don't laugh to hard. You can see me cut out and then look at my couch at what to do next. All having fun.


----------



## z4lunch (Oct 6, 2004)

marky,
Steve here... yes indeed there is a clip of you running a saw at Horrorville. Did you want me to post it???


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 6, 2004)

Steve toss it up I could care less. It can't be that bad, You have to start somewhere. I plan on taking a few saw lessons this winter. All in time, I have plans for new saws and in time I will get my game going. 

I think the funny part is when I looked for Cahoon and I am thinking OH SHIIT I Blew it up. 
Back to work.


----------



## joelamb (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah! Put it up. Who was faster, or should I say who was slowest? Marky, Gypo, or Steve? LOL joe


----------



## dbabcock (Oct 6, 2004)

John is surprisingly fast in timed cuts, given comparative equipment. Anytime that Blotax, he and I have cut using the same saw, it's always first, second and third, respectively. I'd say that relatively speaking, John's just about midway between Robert and myself as far as skill goes in this regard. Given that Robert is excellent and I more or less suck, maybe I'm not giving John enough credit. Perhaps I should race Mark sometime so he would feel better about his abilities. I did cut a 2.1 second time against Jon Rupley's 1.9 with the Rotax in Placerville last year, which says that there's hope anyway.


----------



## geofore (Oct 6, 2004)

*chap cut*

I love it, going for the full body tan while "getting er done".  
The sun, the moon and a good saw, Life is good for you eh?


----------



## Art Martin (Oct 6, 2004)

The person making the cut in the clip mov00012.mpg is Gary Richards in Fort Bragg.

The saw he is using is a Pioneer P52, 5 cube that I built. The saw was run on gasoline not alcohol and nitro like most of the other saws in the show. The chain I built was the one used in Morton, Washington the last two years.

I also built a Poulan 655 6 cube that was run at Paul’s show. It got 3rd place. Both saws look the same except for the names on them. It also ran on gasoline and, of course, was beat by alcohol and nitro saws. I also believe that alcohol and nitro should only be used in the hot saw class where anything goes. The other two classes (5 cube and 6 cube) should be production models with modifications. There are no production models sold that use alcohol and nitro. This results in an unfair advantage to those who only like to participate in several local shows and have a life other than chainsaws.

Anyone who wants to check the piston size on either of my saws can put up $50.00. If they find that the P52 piston diameter is larger than 2.062 in. (52.4 mm) or the piston in the 655 is larger than 2.25 in. (57.1 mm) they will get their $50.00 back otherwise I keep it.

I will not be using the big belly bar on the 090 any more. I have designed a new, faster chain for that. I will be using a new salmon belly bar with a flush roller that won’t hinder its cutting ability by putting a drag on the tip. I’m Dunn with the Mall rollers and will sell them or trade most of them for something of value.

Art Martin


----------



## z4lunch (Oct 6, 2004)

*Barky Bark in 5cu*

As requested,
Here is Marky Mark in 5 cube... Notice the deer in the headlight look at the end..
Steve


----------



## thf (Oct 6, 2004)

*D.Cahoon*

D.Cahoon in the hotsaw race at Oroville


----------



## 066 stihl (Oct 6, 2004)

What kind of rpm's, does that saw turn in the wood?

Ricky


----------



## thf (Oct 6, 2004)

*090*

Gary Richards running an 090 in the big powersaw race in fort bragg. I think the saw and chain were built by Art Martin


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 6, 2004)

Ricky to hell the with the RPM's I'm wondering what the power to weight ratio is and if has good dealer support.


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi Art,

You know, we're not worried about any of your clubs, they didn't win anything, and your open saw is 2cubes bigger anyway and still didn't win. What we did notice was Rotax Robert not running your 5cuer, why was that? He ran all your other saws. Who's saw did he run? Was it legal? 
As far as alcohol goes, your either going to have to keep up with the times, get paul to change the rules, or have a show of your own. Your group didn't want to make 2 cuts and got out voted, now you don't want alkie in the stock appearing classes. It don't matter to our group, we'll beat you with any rules!
And don't give us any excuses about your tip losing the race for Rotax, go look at the video! All those beers didn't help his cutting either. LOL Oh, and didn't Eckhart build that 655?


----------



## ehp (Oct 6, 2004)

is it just me cause i live up here in LA LA land or does any one else have to wait that long to down load, Marky that video of you was to take 36 minutes, sorry i would be asleep before that




Art sorry you feel that way about the fuels in racing, but the rules at most places are for stock appearing are 
you have to have all covers on your saw
you can only use 1 carb, and it has to be off of a chainsaw, so no kart or bike carbs
in you are in the 5 cu class you are to use a 5 cu saw,
there is no limit on fuel but you cannot have any pressured tanks , turbos , nitrous , blowers,
if you think you can build a faster gas saw then great but if you think alcohol is faster then build a alcohol saw, all you would have to do is change your carb and lower your compression on your gas saw and then happy days


----------



## ehp (Oct 6, 2004)

but if you are going to change the rules for next year please let us know , so that i donot have Marky and Gypo out there where they cannot run there saws


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 7, 2004)

I read geofore's post about a VW that ran on gas, diesel, and coal oil. How about a race saw that runs on coal oil? I'd pay to see that.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 7, 2004)

What I like the most is all the good natured ribbing between the Toadies and the Lackies. Next year, I think Dennis should run Art's 090 and Art can run Dennis' 680. Art always wanted a 680. I will do all the filing and Tommy can run the stop watch if the batteries hold out.
It's been rumoured that Barky bought Art's 090 for 8900 U.S. cause Dennis wants to copy the port timing figures and sell them to Dozer Dan. 
The Wedge ????? wants to kick ass from Manchester to Monteray.
What a monster Cahoon and Fales have created.
John


----------



## Art Martin (Oct 7, 2004)

BD, ehp,

No, Eckhart didn’t build my 655, I did. Ask Ken Dunn, he knows.

As far as Rotax goes, he does his own thing. I don’t make his decisions. I do his chains if he asks and that’s all. If he wants to use someone else’s chains, that’s OK. 

As far as keeping up with the times, I used alcohol in the 60’s and 70’s probably when most of you were still playing in the sandbox. I’ve been there and done it. That is how I know it’s a big advantage.

I’m not going to change any rules, I just want to know what they are ahead of time, not made up after the show has started and as the show is going on. Two cuts are fine, especially in the big saw class.

The opinions that I express are my own. I don’t have a group. I don’t have toadies, lackies or sycophants.

Art Martin


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 7, 2004)

*cash*

If that saw realy was a cheater that would put me in 3rd and the cash so whats up with that sh!t (maybe I should just get faster so I dont have to worry about 3rd or 4th)


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello Macman, if you want a first you have to hang out in the winners circle, after all, aren't I living proof?
John


----------



## thf (Oct 7, 2004)

*2100 husky way faster than 090*

here is one fast gas burning 2100


----------



## thf (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh forgot to say this that in that 2100 video that was in the same race as Mr. Martin's 090


----------



## thf (Oct 7, 2004)

And one more thing is that from the looks of it it looks like the 090 did not have a tip problem to slow it's cutting speed


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 7, 2004)

Art,

What's with the spin. I didn't ask about chains, I asked why Rotax didn't run your 5cu saw? "I do his chains and that's all" He ran your saw in the 6cu. class and then in the open class. Why didn't he run your 5cu saw?
What rules didn't you know of before the races started? The rules were the same as they were last year. 5cu, 6cu, and Open. That means anything goes in your cube class. It doesn't mean run a 056 magnum in the 5cu class, and you know that! A meeting before the races started asked all contestants to vote on how many cuts they wanted to do. It was decided 2 cuts. Then we all wanted to see some of the visiting boys run and didn't have enough saws to go around, because Ken Dunn didn't show. So we let them run someone else's saw just for the fun of it. Steve Melzer did get a 3rd place and got no money. If they had there own saw to run in a class they had to pay entry fees and could win money, nothing new there.
The world doesn't want to here your excuses about alcohol, if you don't like the rules, get them changed, or be like Ken Dunn, don't come. No toadies or lackies, come on Art, who's been running your saws for you for years? LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Dennis, isn't that the same shirt you were wearing this year that you wore last year?
Sorry that Barky and I threw your game when you and Tommy had to babysit us, but it goes to show that you are both good sports, even though you both need a check up from the neck up.
John


----------



## Art Martin (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry Tommy, that was Gary Richards' 090, he sold it later to Jon Rupley, along with the bar and chain. Get your facts straight. Why don't you show the clip of Gary using my 090 in 1998 when he blew all your saws away. He made the 24" cut in 4.75 secs, the closest saw to that was over 5 secs, and Gary was only a railroad man.

Art Martin


----------



## thf (Oct 7, 2004)

Art'y i must have not been at that show ??


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 7, 2004)

*logging show*

I think we need to have one more show and the winner can have all the bragging rights We can make the rules up on this site lets have 5.0 ,6.0 ,and hot saw ,we can have somebody check bores and the chain race of course (24 inch bar .050 gauge husky bar also your chain must fit my 385xp husky with your choice of rim 7,8,9,10,11,12, and the saw will be set by tachometer before each cut) also my saw is stock if you need to try one first only mod is extra exhaust port with screen saw has about 2 days and 3 gallons run threw it so it will be broke in


----------



## Mange (Oct 7, 2004)

"The opinions that I express are my own. I don’t have a group. I don’t have toadies, lackies or sycophants"

When my father was racing cars, it all came down to mony.
This is more skills, yes you can bye a really fast saw and run it, thats all wery good.
But the ones that impress me is the ones that build all from scratch AND run.

What`s the point in competing if there is different rueles for each contestant/race/event?
Well I can say "I won", and if I don't, I can try and find some foults in the others. Fact still is I did not win that race, no matter what.

Art Martin.
Do not let them get under your skin. I for one love to read your posts.

Mange


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 7, 2004)

Before everyone get's their undies twisted, let's all be cool.

There rules were made before the the race. If someone want's to change them then it should be left up to Paul. Pauls saws were running gas. He didn't complain. There is no question that there were some fast saws running that day. I don't want this to turn into a slam fest and people regret what they say.

As for 2 sides it's more of a compition scene. Let's be cool and I will give Paul a buzz and see what he says.

AS for the 056 that's a different story. Ken himself made mention that it was a cheat saw. Maybe he didn't show because he knew that before the show. Let's all be cool and see what pans out. Maybe Ken might chime in and we can get the real story. I was distrubed that ken didn't make a showing after traveling that far to meet him. But there must be some reason. Let's hear it first.

In the spirit of this famed Redneck game I like it, But I don't want to open my checkbook to find out later the rules are changing. I have commisioned a few saws to be built all gas. If I loose no big deal, if I place that's great. It's all fun and games remember that. 


*Carpe Diem. It's an exhortation to live life to the fullest, getting the most out of each individual day. *


----------



## jokers (Oct 7, 2004)

Good post Marky.

I want to remind you guys that as a moderator here I read virtually every post in this forum. Don`t assume that because I am not involved in the thread or commenting that noone is watching what goes on.

I consider myself to be a very easy going moderator and allow alot of ad libbing and verbal horseplay but I won`t allow personal attacks or malicious behavior toward any poster. I can see this thread starting to degenerate to where a moderator`s intervention will be necessary.

Keep it cool guys.

Russ


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey! How do you guys like my Carharts?
John


----------



## Toneman (Oct 8, 2004)

Very Nice John!


----------



## joelamb (Oct 8, 2004)

Jokers, this was a kool thread until you opened you big trap!Lots of pictures, some good BS, now look at it. SlugO thread! joe


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 8, 2004)

Well to get the spirit back in this post here's a few of the Fellas.

Bob is in the far left, Lee I never did get his last name, Dennis Harvey with the half inch chain tattoo and the Mac Cat filer Tommy Fales. 

I did learn one thing, there not called rakers there RIDERS. Tom will have to elaborate on that one.


----------



## Mange (Oct 8, 2004)

> I did learn one thing that not called rakers there RIDERS.





That's what we call them here!!!!!


----------



## ehp (Oct 8, 2004)

Art you most likely are right ? you were playing with alcohol before i was even a wet dream in my Dad's mind. But if you were running alcohol then why did you go back to gas, sure a gas engine is easier to build but from what i have seen not as fast,
and i do agree with you on one thing forsure, i want to know the rules before i leave the house.


----------



## ccicora (Oct 8, 2004)

There is one thing about the NYSLA rules. They are the same at all the shows. The only class that has been dropped from all of the shows is Large Stock. We still carry the rules but because of conflict and who has the $ to drop into the saw there is no show running the class.
The only show I had to ask about rules was Webster, WV. And in some ways what people are saying still contradicts each other. But what I do know is this. I saw at least 6 saws with Split heads that ran good and a few without that were in the running also.

So what are the rules? I want to see if any of my clubs fit in.

Later,
Chris


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joelamb _
> *Jokers, this was a kool thread until you opened you big trap!Lots of pictures, some good BS, now look at it. SlugO thread! joe *



Joe, when you finally realize that the big POS lies between your ears you will be better off!!!


----------



## Art Martin (Oct 8, 2004)

EHP,
Nice to hear from you and your opinions.
I quit competiting some 21 years ago due to a serious blockage in my heart and on my doctors orders. I sold all my equipment and just plain quit. It was only later that I started helping some of the underdogs when I saw the unfairness that was going on.
At the time I competed, I only ran alcohol in my West Bend because the rules were at that time on the other classes, that the saws have their fuel dumped and the show will furnish the gas mixture. When I lived in the populated area of San Jose, I had as a friend a national champion Go Karter. He helped me a lot and sold me his special mixed alcohol that was left over from the previous weekend.
Now for the few shows that we have in the immediate area, I just don't care to get involved with hassle of flushing and mixing the fuel.
Robert and I went to Paul's the week before the 25th when he and his wife were in the area for a horse show. We went there to tune up my saws on some old logs left over from last year. I live in the city and have no place to run tests on my saws and chains. When we asked about the show on the 25th, Paul's answers were unclear. He said maybe one cut, maybe two cuts, maybe bore cuts. He didn't know the sizes of logs because they hadn't arrived yet. So I didn't know what bars and chains to bring. Of course he did the best he could and had a good show. 
My P52 didn't run good probably because of the reed problems I'm having. Ed, you probably remember I contacted you about this fretting quite a while ago, don't you? Anyway Robert went back to Washington a few days later to get the Preditor and I left it up him to aquire a saw for the 5 cube class. It wasn't a 056 magnum but but ran strong.
Hope the answers your questions.

Art Martin


----------



## ehp (Oct 8, 2004)

Art yes i remember and my anwser is the same as before.
I agree that gas is far easier to run and you donot have as many things to think about before and during your run as with alcohol but around here the chainsaw guys at the shows out number the choppers so gas is really not even a thought , just to flush after wards,

one thing i have to say is I know how much power a 090 can make before the crank says bye bye, and for it to be on muffler not pipe you have to be down on horsepower, your 1/2 inch
chain has to be cutting very well and fast cause it's still there at the end of the day


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 9, 2004)

ehp, 

Art, knew all the rules, he says he was at Paul's a week before the contest, what?, did he forget to ask Paul about the rules? I don't think so! The rules were the same as last year. What he's saying is, he didn't know the size of wood, and what bars to use. Nobody did until Paul got the wood. Cahoon was told about Wed. by Paul Smith, that a 24" bar would cut any of the wood, so he threw in his 28" bars too, just in case. The biggest wood was 21". As far as the number of cuts, Paul told me he wanted to do 2 cuts in the 6cu. and open class, and a bore in the 5cu. but, Rotax, Rupley, Lee, and Art complained the morning of the show, so Paul decided to put it up for a vote. It was decided 2 cuts. The bars they had on their saws were long enough to make 2 cuts. Art just doesn't quite give you all the facts! 
"It wasn't a 056 magnum but but ran strong." LOL Do I detect a stutter there? So what was it then, Art?


----------



## ehp (Oct 9, 2004)

BD. do you know Dennis gets his bars from , is there a bar shop out there to make bars to your size, I know cannon does but no thanks, there price in our money is close to $500 bucks for a 24 inch bar that will take a 12 or 13 tooth gear


----------



## thf (Oct 9, 2004)

*WOW*

Mr. ehp i think you need to Mr. Martin straight it was his 655 that had reed problems .


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 9, 2004)

*new show*

I would like to get another show in this year I will talk to paul and ask if we can we will have the rules on this thread so peaple will know what to bring we can do it for the bragging rights I would love to try again so email me with your answers. Also post what you would like to have 1cut, 2cut, bore cut. Just reply so we can set this up before winter.Also somebody will have to kidnapp Ken and bring him to the show dont worry Ken we will have you home before dark


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 9, 2004)

I'd like to see an "exotic fuels" class with saws that run on anything other than pump gas ( including airplane fuel ) and alcohol. 

There could propane, white gas/ether, hydrogen/CNG, or even my favorite theoretical chainsaw fuel- ethyl acetate/acetone.

The saws would have to make 7 cuts and the winner would get a lifetime pass for unlimited rides on the "Cliffhanger" at Six Flaggs.


----------



## Mange (Oct 9, 2004)

> There could propane, white gas/ether, hydrogen/CNG, or even my favorite theoretical chainsaw fuel- ethyl acetate/acetone.





Mange


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 9, 2004)

Ah another shot up in the mountains. This is where I got to play logger for the day. If John and Dennis didn't BS all morning and stopped playing with the computer we would have been out of the house at dawn.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 9, 2004)

John snapped this one, I took such a verbal beating due to that pecker bill setup I have since tossed it in the garbage. I hopped on Ebay and grabbed a McDonalds west coast Fallers full brim. HA


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 9, 2004)

Limpys again tossing some chips as Dennis Barks out the orders. There's alot riding on the wedges dropping these trees. Just trying to determine when the tree is about to go requires a wedge. As you are cutting your watching the wedge to break free from the backcut. 

It's hard to get good help over the internet on falling big wood. I'll do my best to coach anyone here. But remember I spend 99% on pavement.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 9, 2004)

Limpy displayed some wonderful northern felling here. I have to add "And why wouldn't he" I have tons more pics that I will post, one of the cool things is when I tell the people I meet on the job. They are amazed I even entertained something like this. 

If any of you lurkers want to play logger for a day I say "do it" From what I understand John and I got a deal 250usd a tree. Since are advertising campaign has started there priced 450 plus exspenses.


----------



## John Ellison (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice pics MM. Was it all bug kill?

John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 9, 2004)

Cahoon and Fales have created a monster. Listen to this phone message from Barky, just turn up the volume though.
John


----------



## thf (Oct 9, 2004)

*120 sachs dolmar*

Hope you sachs dalmar guys like this clip. I fell with the sachs for afew years . and it was a good saw ...


----------



## thf (Oct 9, 2004)

*120 sachs*


----------



## thf (Oct 9, 2004)

*120 sachs dolmar*


----------



## thf (Oct 9, 2004)

*120 sachs dolmar*

The tree in these clips is a second growth redwood 200ft tall


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 9, 2004)

Any clips with the 7900.


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 9, 2004)

GREAT VIDEO !!!! I like to see stuf like that keep em coming


----------



## ehp (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a sachs 116 sitting in the basement that has alittle done to it , when ever Gypo gets up here i can pull it out and see how it runs


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 9, 2004)

I have all the clips downloaded Ed, I will send you a copy as soon as I get a Copy of Steves.


----------



## joelamb (Oct 9, 2004)

I bet Gypo Logger is jealous of those videos. LOL joe


----------



## z4lunch (Oct 9, 2004)

Steve here... Here's a clip of John Lambert breaking in one of Tommy's race chains for him. Notice the sparks at the very begging of the clip


----------



## z4lunch (Oct 9, 2004)

Steve here... here is a spy video of Tommy makin' sure Gyro logger didn't foock up his saw... remember this is one of his slower saws, that he runs on tractor fuel, like I run in my old John Deere...


----------



## thf (Oct 9, 2004)

*7900*

yes i do have sum clips of the 7900. making a few cuts. i will put them on. when i get home iam at my fathers now...


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 10, 2004)

ehp,

Dennis builds his own race bars from new and used bars. He has a machine called The Bar Shop. Why? do you need him to build you one of those big belly bars? LOL


----------



## thf (Oct 10, 2004)

*7900*

Here is my new 7900


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Tommy, very fast 7900, but BD said that Ed said that Dozer Glans said that Ken Dunn said that you're a cheater.
Here's my 7900
John


----------



## ehp (Oct 10, 2004)

No belly bar here Tim, but if i am to cut 24 inch wood I am going to need some bars made cause no factory bar is that wide to take the big gears


----------



## thf (Oct 10, 2004)

*Mr.Limpy*

Hry Limpy i think the wood cut in your video is 40% softer than what i cut... here is another video of the 7900 making abore cut...


----------



## thf (Oct 10, 2004)

*Timber*

Using gunning sticks


----------



## ehp (Oct 10, 2004)

No you got it all wrong, Gypo says his chains are 40% faster thats all


----------



## ccicora (Oct 10, 2004)

Ed,
I half to ask one question???? Did you get that answer before or after the 4% of canada's beer he had?? I could of sworn he said 4.0% with a +- deviation 40%.... But you know us edumacated guys do not have common sence. Just ask anybody who does.

Later,
Chris


----------



## thf (Oct 11, 2004)

*090*

Here is Art's 090 and chain run by Gary richards


----------



## thf (Oct 11, 2004)

*solo*

and in this clip this is a 6cui solo that beat the 090


----------



## thf (Oct 11, 2004)

*fales & cahoon sawing*

Hey look cahoon can do more than run a chain saw


----------



## Art Martin (Oct 11, 2004)

Tommy,

Once again you posted misinformation. That wasn’t my 090, it was Gary’s own saw. That’s the one he sold to Jon Rupley that I mentioned once before. My 090 always had a big belly bar on it.

Apparently, you and Dennis have found a loophole to avoid following the rules on A.S. When you two get banned, you just use someone else’s address. You just sent me a private email that originated in Fort Bragg with your ID of tfgf saying that you had just posted a clip of my 090 on A.S. Low and behold it came on the thf thread. When you add an “h” between “t” and “f” nobody could possibly guess it was Tom Fales, good move, you sure had everyone on A.S. fooled, even the moderators. At least Dennis Cahoon’s Big Dutchman is not as obvious, only his verbiage gives him away. Since you two can’t or won’t be stopped, why even have such a rule or why even have a moderator?

Now you two have started sending threatening and obscene mail to my private email address, that can be stopped.

Art Martin


----------



## joelamb (Oct 11, 2004)

This has been a great thread, with many pictures, videos, and stories, know matter who's posting. joe


----------



## hotsaw gal (Oct 11, 2004)

090,chugga,chugga choo ,choo,man waaaa waaaa come on art dont get ur panties in knot have some fum.......


----------



## thf (Oct 11, 2004)

*fast 2100*

fast 2100 on pump gas this is the same saw that beat Art's 090 in fort bragg


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 11, 2004)

Man the guy with the beard got one hellava chip shower.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 11, 2004)

Well after a wonderful day installing a water line in my new and improved chicken coop I had to reflect on the past. I am on vacation for the week trying to get some projects around the house in order.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's a little lesson we were given. I learned so much in one weekend I had to have 3 UPS boxes come to the house.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 11, 2004)

The Cahoon 500 with 2 Solo Ameao's 680s, Dennis and John treid to get a newly built 680 the one in the back but needed a little carb tickle. I ran his 680 on the 6 cube class and was amazed at the power.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 11, 2004)

I snapped this one of John taking a few pictures Tom's chain when he stepped out for minute.


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Art! Big Douch here,


Here's a picture of me, (Big Dutchman) and Cahoon, out on the strip. You see Art, I have cut timber for years, ran a few saw races in my day too! I came over to Oroville early but had to work, so I couldn't stay long. I met a bunch of guys, sorry I missed you. Just thought I'd show you a picture of the good old logging days, so you wouldn't be misinformed. Tim (Big Douch)


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Tim, why are you using your chaps for a chain break?
John


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 11, 2004)

Dutchy- that's a fine picture, you look like a big cuddly Easter bunny to me.


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 11, 2004)

Marky,

The guy with the beard and getting sprayed was Dennis Harvey. LOL


----------



## ehp (Oct 11, 2004)

BD how big are you , god [email protected] you look the size of a truck or maybe a tank


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks Jacob, I am a big cuddly Easter bunny. Did you happen to notice the nice straight buck on those logs. That's what you get paid the big bucks for. Oh, I forgot, Oregon cutters don't limb or buck there logs! LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello Tim, Dennis must have taught you how to fall. Here's how you do it you dullard.
John


----------



## ehp (Oct 11, 2004)

BD you must be big cause you are alot bigger than Dennis and he is 6 ft , 4 inches tall and goes in the 300 pound area


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 11, 2004)

John, you look like a giant in that pic!


----------



## thf (Oct 12, 2004)

*Is Limpy GAY????*

I think Mr. Limpy PeckerBill might be gay


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello thf, I think you have me mistaken for Glans. 
Anyway, today was a disaster, I ran over my 385, but I did learn how to make a Russian Coupling though.
John


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 12, 2004)

*smash it*

I want to see the saw not a choker wrap


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 12, 2004)

Look at my beloved 385KD now! My poor GB Titanium!
Oh well, it's nothing that can't be buffed out.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 12, 2004)

That don't look so bad for being run-over!


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 12, 2004)

*not bad*

hey now you can buy logger handle bars instead of home owner bars did it crack the case if so let me know i might have a good case


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Macman, not sure if I broke the case yet till I strip it down, but the saws hurtin' pretty bad. Will let you know tonight.
I drove over it in the bush and it drove it into the soil at least 6".
No biggy though, when they made that 385 they made lots of them. 
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice move John it was the first time using that collector series bar. Smooth move bowel. Let me see what I have in stock here. N\C

Just check your mail box in a few days you'll be back in the saddle.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 12, 2004)

Look at the pretty colours.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Mark, I appreciate it. I still have the 7900EHP which will do the same job, but It's nice to have one saw on the landing and one in the bush. I better not tell you that I had to buy an 066 today, just before I drove over the 385KD with the log skidder.
Fales told me to spray this stuff into the saw while it's running till the can is empty, just to break it in and seat the rings, so I did and why wouldn't I?
Thank's,
John


----------



## joelamb (Oct 12, 2004)

*Rookie Move*

Hey Gypo, ahhhhhhhhhhh what a rookie move! That ain't nothing to worry about, it's only a 385 piece of $hit Husky. LOL When all you can salvage is the bars nuts is when you start worrying. Just think, now you can work all the rest of the week for nothing, and if it was a Redmax you'd have JapCrap! joe


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 12, 2004)

Get aload of this saw it's all you will need.


----------



## ccicora (Oct 12, 2004)

You can tell that the operator doesn't dare look anybody in the eye. I kinda didn't realize how solid the wood was going to be....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, at least ya'll had a proper chaperone!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 12, 2004)

*casing*

I got the 385 apart Joe and all that's broken on the casing is where I have the arrows. Can this be miged, tiged brassed or welded?
John


----------



## joelamb (Oct 12, 2004)

Sure it can Gypo. You'd have to tig that with mag rod. Send it out to Jacob J. he can weld a cylinder on his hard hat. joe


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 12, 2004)

I would say part it out, that 385 has made enough for it to move on. Get the compression done by Ed.From what I understand the 7900 doesn't fair well to porting. Just needs a muffler job.


----------



## thf (Oct 12, 2004)

*fort bragg stock saw race*

Here is a clip of John Rupley running a Art Martin chain in the stocksaw race in fort bragg. the chain seemed to cut good. And on the other end of the log is Mike sullivan running a THF chain and man look at that thing cut the wood!! The chain brand is a sabre . i got hold of some that was a test batch. the chain was factory thinned. i filed the first one for racing in 1990. and from 90 on my chain won every race....


----------



## glens (Oct 12, 2004)

The last time you posted that video clip you gave other details.

<a href="http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?postid=129167#post129167" target="_blank">Full House .404 chain VS3/8</a>

Glen


----------



## 066 stihl (Oct 12, 2004)

That chain is fast, fullhouse 404 or 3/8.

Ricky


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*full house*

doesnt Art Martin make up the full house chain you mentioned not THF


----------



## thf (Oct 13, 2004)

*????*

Glens what other details????


----------



## thf (Oct 13, 2004)

this time all that i said was the name of the chain i used ?? sorry if that offended you.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 13, 2004)

THF are you spining yarns again? Don't make me come down to Calif.!
All that matters is that I am an Ace Race saw builder. Look what I put together tonight. Guess which one is mine?
P.S. the filing is coming along well, thank you very much!
Limpy Pu$$y


----------



## thf (Oct 13, 2004)

*wudup????*

Mr. Peckerbill HMMMMMMMMMMMmm Gay guy's like still SOOOOOOOOOOOO are you????


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 13, 2004)

Not at all THF, I have a hood over my tools.
John


----------



## joelamb (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Glans, Don't let your eyes decieve you, that's fast chain!

Gypo, 2- 066's, Now Were Logging! joe


----------



## thf (Oct 13, 2004)

*LOL*

hey Limp Boy do you like hotsaw gal??


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*treeco*

why do you have to bring up somebodys dad and what he won or lost why dont you step up like a MAN and try to beat him yourself (PECKERBILL)


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks Joe, that will be 3 saws tonight I smartened up, But that THF has to go, I think I will report him.
Hello THF, I really dig Hotsaw Gal, in fact, I pm'ed her and I am coming to get her and we are going on a trip from Calif. in my truck to Alaska and the Yukon and opening a saw shop together in Dawson City, Yukon. We make really good music together.
John


----------



## glens (Oct 13, 2004)

I ain't saying neither chain is fast, and I ain't saying lies are or were being told.&nbsp; My point was the file was already on the server and if it had been linked-to instead of re-uploaded, some of us could have avoided the duplicate fetch.

If shoes fit, they should be proudly worn.

Glen


----------



## thf (Oct 13, 2004)

*Limpyboy*

Limpy can you sing better than you run hotsaws


----------



## joelamb (Oct 13, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHH! I just read your chain test on another thread, Glens you need help Big Time! LMFAO joe


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello Hotsaw Gal, check your pm's I just asked you out on a date to the Yukon. My precious lil Prairie Falcon.
John


----------



## thf (Oct 13, 2004)

*Hey LimBoy*

Hey LimpBoy i think she is too much saw for you LOL


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*treeco*

why do you want to be the stump B1tch


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 13, 2004)

Not at all THF, I got a bad reputation as a dike buster. LOL
Sounds like a chat forum, but still better than MB's smilies.
John


----------



## thf (Oct 13, 2004)

*Cahoon & EJ*

cahoons 500 running against Ej with a Marcel Vincent 2100.. cahoon made some awesome cut with that big HOG


----------



## thf (Oct 13, 2004)

*fast westbend*

this is one fast saw it is a west bend the guys name is Gary cant remember his last name. this was in Grass valley at D. Harvey's show


----------



## glens (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joelamb _
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH! I just read your chain test on another thread, Glens you need help Big Time! LMFAO joe *


Glad to be able to brighten your day, Joe.

They're sound comparative times.&nbsp; What times do you get in a 1914 vintage (at the cut) shagbark hickory log with stock chain and an 036 with an early muffler being the only thing done on/to it?

Glen


----------



## hotsaw gal (Oct 13, 2004)

> Hello Hotsaw Gal, check your pm's I just asked you out on a date to the Yukon. My precious lil Prairie Falcon.



Hello Loverboy........check your pm

Hotsaw Gal


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello Angel mine, you charm the husk right off of the corn. I'm headed to the Golden State real soon and we'll head to Alaska, trip duration 2 week to eturnaty. We need some saws though sugar plum, so could you latch on to that 084 I plowed thru the wood with in Chico just in case there's a tree across the road? Thanks again Angel, I knew you'd see it my way. And remember, I'm not gay.
John


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 13, 2004)

Reno, NV. 1994, Cold start, 3 cutting, with a 500 Honda, those were the days! Throw in a few high speed cartwheels, and no wonder Dennis had to get a new hip.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Tim, Dennis is doing real well, even though he's a limp wristed putz. And why wouldn't he be?
John


----------



## joelamb (Oct 13, 2004)

Glens you make no sense. You must be drunk, go sleep it off! joe


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 13, 2004)

Joe- that's some dam* good advice. dam* [email protected]!


----------



## glens (Oct 13, 2004)

All slept off.&nbsp; I didn't have any visions of sugar-plum fairies, Joe.&nbsp; How were yours?

Glen


----------



## joelamb (Oct 13, 2004)

Good Glens, while you were snoring, l was slamming the ham. Invision that! LOL


----------



## z4lunch (Oct 13, 2004)

*Meatloaf*

Here is a video of Mike Hauso, in 6 cube class at horroville.
I think he's swinging a 2100 Husky
Steve


----------



## z4lunch (Oct 13, 2004)

Here's a clip fo Dennis Cahoon at Oroville swingin' an 084 on tractor fuel...
Steve


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*thanks steve*

I was running a 181 it is only 5 cube but ran ok next year I will run my 2100 also,and run some race chains, and still had a great time


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 13, 2004)

Here's the area I have been working the last few days. It's only 5 minutes from the village where I live.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 13, 2004)

Sweet!

Uhh, you live in a village, John?

I thought that was yur-ah-peeing sheet!


----------



## ehp (Oct 13, 2004)

gold? there is no gold there just brush, are you going to be around tomorrow?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Butch, that's my backyard. The trees are growing faster than I can cut them down.

Check out my cool barberchair, Big Dutchman showed me how to do it.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 13, 2004)

*Hahaha!!*

I _hate_ when that happens!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Ed, I'll be in the woods with my log buyer, so if your up this way drop in.
John


----------



## ehp (Oct 13, 2004)

So who is paying for that one ?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 13, 2004)

It will go in the low grade pile. When I told the owner I would split the proceeds he thought it was the $ not the trees.
John


----------



## ehp (Oct 13, 2004)

so what 1/2 does the landowner get , the half in the bush or the half behind the skidder


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 13, 2004)

Here's a clip of a new up and comming racer. This saw smoked thru this log. Cahoon 084 and chain I think.


----------



## thf (Oct 14, 2004)

*WOW*

you got me scared City Boy!!!!!


----------



## thf (Oct 14, 2004)

*Big wood*

Cutting big wood in NorthFork Ca. this was fun to do . when it is a one cut race . I think the wood should be this big.


----------



## Beavergirl (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gypo Logger _
> *Hello Hotsaw Gal, check your pm's I just asked you out on a date to the Yukon. My precious lil Prairie Falcon.
> John *



Salutations John,

Was it your intent to confuse or are you using an old military strategy of dividing to conquer. You've not received my response and yet, here you are chasing another? I'm astonished at myself for making the time for the past 2 nights writing that 4 page compilation. An egregious oversight on my behalf it seems. I suppose it was expecting too much for you to take it slow and easy so we could get better aquainted. Ah well, life is short. So enjoy yours for whatever you're meant for. I only wish for you to be truly happy.

C-

Just so everyone understands what is going on, here is a copy of Gypo's PM toward I, the other evening. Excoriate at will. 

Fw: I Love You 

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gypo Logger wrote on 10-04-2004 03:57 PM:
Hello Candice, how are you this evening?
I think I am falling in LOVE with you, I know it's a bit premature because we haven't met yet, however, I will get straight to the point. Doug has a cabin which I am sure he will let us use for at least a weekend if not longer.
Do you think it would be ok if I came and got you in Oregon and we head East?
I have 21,784 Canadian dollars to my name and we could spend it and head for Alaska- trip duration possibly 2 months.
If you decide you don't like me I will understand and we could part as friends, but should you become as enamoured as I then I would take you're hand in marriage.
Should we run out of $ along the way Doug should be able to look after us until we open a saw shop together, possibly in the Yukon or Northern B.C.
Hope this finds you receptive and that I am not being too presumptous.
With Love,
John 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hunter (Oct 14, 2004)

Beaver girl,
Please dont be to hard on John. I was the one promting him to go onto new virgin timber. He had stated him true passion for you many times but when he mentioned he wanted to have a bunch of little lumber jacks and jills running around, I told him he needed to find himself land no other had logged.
I appologize for the complications. He is in love with you . Hope you and he can work things out and I will stay out of the match making industry.
Hunter:angel:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 14, 2004)

Well isn't that sweet?
Candice, after repeated attempts to contact you by phone, pm and email over the last week you have left me with no other alternative but to shift my amourous overatures to another, who so happens to be Hotsaw Gal.
Don't you think it a bit underhanded to embarass me in front of my fellow members as well as trying to drive a wedge between HSG and I?
Should you have not been so retisant, we would have been across the border by now and living in matrimonial bliss- your bad.
Love,
John


----------



## dbabcock (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes Dan, I know exactly what you mean. Here's one that I intercepted a couple of months ago:

---------------------------------------------------------------
Gypo Logger wrote on 08-22-2004 01:09 AM:
Hello Rocky, how are you this evening?
I think I am falling in LOVE with you, I know it's a bit premature because we haven't met yet, however, I will get straight to the point. Doug has a cabin which I am sure he will let us use for at least a weekend if not longer.
Do you think it would be ok if I came and got you in FL and we head North? Better yet, maybe I could send you some money to buy a new truck and you could drive up here.
I have 21,784 Canadian dollars to my name and we could spend whatever is left over and head for Alaska- trip duration possibly 2 months.
If you decide you don't like me I will understand and we could part as friends, but should you become as enamoured as I then I would take you're hand in marriage.
Should we run out of $ along the way Doug should be able to look after us until we open a saw shop together, possibly in the Yukon or Northern B.C.
Hope this finds you receptive and that I am not being too presumptous.
With Love,
John
-----------------------------------------------

I always knew that RJS was a little on the AC side, but Zypo too?
What a couple of packing gearboxes!


----------



## joelamb (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey dbabcock, 

Why don't you and beavergirl go take this crap and post it on your favorite thread, Will the real old cull please stand up! This thread is for Devils who can run chainsaws. joe


----------



## dbabcock (Oct 14, 2004)

How manly of you to say so, Joe. This thread is 99% crap anyway, as are at least 80% of the boring, 1 + 1 = 2 threads in this forum.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## WoodTick007 (Oct 14, 2004)

*An Odd PM I received in September*

This was sent to my PM box on accident and I didn't know what to do with it at the time. It appears that simuliar PM's being posted here. Sorry for the delay in posting this. I just didn't know where to post it prior to now.

Gypo Logger wrote on 09-24-2004 02:035 PM:

Hello MasterBlaster, 

How are you this evening?

I think I am falling in LOVE with you, I know it's a bit premature because we haven't met yet, however, I will get straight to the point. Doug has a cabin which I am sure he will let us use for at least a weekend if not longer.
Do you think it would be ok if I came and got you in the bayou country and we head North? Better yet, maybe I could send you some money to buy a few cartons of smokes, a new truck and you could drive up here.
I have 21,784 Canadian dollars to my name and we could spend whatever is left over and head for Alaska- trip duration possibly 2 months.
If you decide you don't like me I will understand and we could part as friends, but should you become as enamoured as I then I would take you're hand in marriage.
Should we run out of $ along the way Doug should be able to look after us until we open a saw shop together, possibly in the Yukon or Northern B.C.
Hope this finds you receptive and that I am not being too presumptous.
With Love,
John


----------



## dbabcock (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll do EHP a favor and not post the pillow-talk PM he sent to Zypo a few months ago. It was so provacative that I almost hurled chunks.


----------



## ehp (Oct 14, 2004)

Doug you read that PM all wrong, I was sending it to you cause you have at look up to a man that is so far above everyone else on here , Gypo and I know we are not on the same page as you and further more we are not even in the same state as you , but on a good day we may be in the same country, and why wouldn't we.




Doug I was at Gypo's today and he showed me the love letter you sent to Beaver Girl, Boy you do have a way with words, I got your 7900 back today, and yes it needed 40 pounds more compression like I said it would, and another thing , I was scared for its life, did you see the pictures Gypo put on the site this week .
Falling trees across the skidder, splitting trees in half just so he got his half and the landowner got the split all to he!! half in the bush. I just thought I better make a run for it and hope for the best, 
And I almost forgot the poor 385, its poor soul drove into the ground left for dead, I think we are burying it on Saturday, everyone is welcome to pay their respects, and a free bar will be afterwards , Gypo is buying


----------



## dbabcock (Oct 14, 2004)

doh...


----------



## ehp (Oct 14, 2004)

come on now Doug , that remark doesnot do you any good , Doug . I always wondered how you feel knowing you are the richest man on here, Gypo a close second.

You must have to pay more income tax than most would gross on here and why wouldn't you


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 14, 2004)

Ya, it was a fun day cutting up some of that lucious Basswood into cookies. Ed leaned out all my saws to 14,500, which gave them a higher power to weight ratio and more low end torch.
I reluctanly handed back the 7900 to Ed so he could bump up the compression to 580 psi, with the promise that getting it back wouldn't take as long as the second coming of Christ. Once and if I get the 7900 back, then I will apply silent pressure to get back my 346 EHP alcohol saw.
Now that my 385 is trolling for top soil trout and had a formal burial today, Ed said the 7900 once bumped up, since there is a bit more power to get, would easily outcut my Lil' Limpy Leroy 066.
John


----------



## ehp (Oct 14, 2004)

And why wouldn't it


----------



## ehp (Oct 14, 2004)

but are you going to be able to handle the power that is the real question ?


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Bobbedcock,

Since we're so boring, why don't you post a picture of yourself upside down by crackie.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Tim, last thing I heard was Doug was standing at the bar with Tree Co., and asked him if he could push in his stool.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 15, 2004)

I would imagine that was a smooth move bowel. 

Oh don't forget to vote for Master Blaster, there is a choice.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 15, 2004)

John getting ready for the hot saw, Tom was instructing him where to make his cut and what part of the log he wanted Lee to remove. All that prep work and saw just didn't liek the heat. At least Limpy cut half way where I cut about 2 inches.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 15, 2004)

How many guys does it take to start a chainsaw? Well you'll get a better idea in this picture. Paul had a hard time getting this baby started. After all the fellas got her running the kid with the brown hat on got already for the cut and she was just to lean like alot of the saws that day. When he started the cut he just shook his head looking back at Paul, "Not today"


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 15, 2004)

I never did catch Lee's last name he came down with Robert Andrews, Denny the driver and Willey the hand shaker. Lee had an 088 with a well made pipe. He also trimmed the logs all day long but only entered one event. I should have grabbed a picture after his cut. He hit a wagon wheel also.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 15, 2004)

Bob getting ready to run Cahoons 500, it was the first time he ran ran. I think that saw in the right wood could give the Rotax Roberts V8 a run. Like I said in the right wood. There is more to running the Predator than just cutting. When he ran it with John Rupley he has to be on his tippy toes since John is taller. The timing has to be on the money for the cut to be perfect.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey Barky! He likes it!
Actually Willy the hand shaker, pictured on the right in the background is the one who called DBabcock a "Delores of a Man".
And why wouldn't he?
John


----------



## dbabcock (Oct 15, 2004)

Glad you pointed him out to me John. Undoubtably much smarter and less slutty-mouthed than the one who really did, if not better looking.


----------



## joelamb (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi John, 

Ginger was alittle slut-mouth wasn't she, but she sure knew Bobbedcock! LMFAO joe


----------



## Big Dutchman (Oct 15, 2004)

THF,

Do you have anymore pictures or video? It seems everybody really likes them. Checkout the number of hits on this thread already.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 15, 2004)

This is the best I could do. The Wedge B$tch smelling his armpit.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 16, 2004)

Here's a shot of the Bullbucker overseeing the show. He's just making sure I don't barberchair.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 16, 2004)

Here's Dennis checking to see if Barky keeps a hood over his tools.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 16, 2004)

Here's the most promising contender for the open class next year.
Even with the full moon out it was hard to see the log, so Tommy held the flashlight.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey Joe, that's some pretty funny sh$t you, Doug and Tree Co. etc., have been posting lately. Now that Doug is known as the "Delores Man", I think we should call him VD for short. LOL
John


----------



## joelamb (Oct 16, 2004)

*Vagina Doug!*

"I think we should call him VD for short". LOL

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! joe


----------



## Crofter (Oct 16, 2004)

*Dancing with the devil?*

Interesting photos; not much big wood around here anymore.
Just wondering why dancing with the devil seems to require all the sexual innnuendo. Didn't know it was that wrapped up with logging. Guess the lonliness in the logging camps or something; lots to learn i suppose, but then I have never been to sea either, Billy.

Frank


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 16, 2004)

Frank,
Fales started it all, he's the trouble maker around here.
But your right, I think it mite be getting a bit worn out.
John


----------



## Crofter (Oct 16, 2004)

Yah John, I guess you can't help being young and impressionable. Remember we love you, be careful with those devils.

Frank


----------



## jokers (Oct 16, 2004)

I`ve had several e-mails over the last few days regarding the innuendo and trashy posting in this forum, particularly in this thread. Innuendo can be humorous but when overdone becomes nothing more than sophomoric vulgarity. 

I`ve tried to apply a very light touch to this thread and the others that have digressed in the same manner figuring that you`ll get it out of your sysytems and return to normal civilised behavior, but some of you guys keep going further astray. 

So what do I do now? I`ll tell you what. I`ll give the guys who have posted outside the boundaries of this forum until sometime later this weekend to go back and clean up their own mess, every poster has this ability on their own posts, or you guys can wait until I get a chance to start pruning. If you are going to defer to my efforts at pruning, you may not be happy with the results.


Remember, this is a public forum paid for by advertisers dealing with the general public, who would rightfully be appalled at having their good names associated with a bunch of crass, crude, and uncouth perverts who have nothing better to do than hang around the internet and trade vulgar insults. Is this how we wish to be seen?

Everyone knows how to reach me if they have any further questions, or if you don`t like what I`m telling you just complain to Darin and tell him that you`re unhappy because I`ve told you to clean up the vulgarity.

Russ


----------



## joelamb (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Russ, Go ahead and clean up any of my vulgar talk, I'm alittle busy this weekend to go back through 26 pages of thread. Sorry, but isn't that why Darin pays you the big bucks? LOL joe


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello Russ, I was beginning to wonder when you were going to step in. After all, it hurts my feelings when these rude members say bad things about me.
I'd be getting rid of Joe Lamb, Babcock, Beaver Girl and Tree Co. if I were you, as they are the ring leaders.
Regardless, I have gone back and cleaned up my posts as I am a co-operative sort.
I think the recent trashy upheaval is based on an inside joke stemming from when Ken Dunn got drunk and made that vulgar thread about Doug being a runt.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 16, 2004)

So anyway, now that I have that all straightened out and everyone is back on track, I will resume posting on this tread with 12,771 views and 374 replies that I initiated. That's right it was me.
John


----------



## jokers (Oct 16, 2004)

Joe,

I may not get every post or statement that is typically offensive, but if we have members here who persist in this offensive behavior, the pruning will resemble a removal.

I`m not talking about if a guy makes an offhand remark or something along those lines, I`m talking about the sort of person who wants to swear or use words in a vulgar context just for the sake of being offensive but on the same token, verbal horseplay can also go too far.

You haven`t been a regular foul "mouthed" poster as I recollect, Joe, so let`s just move along.

We`re all adults here, let`s act like adults who are out in public because we are. The Snakepit is a place anyone can do pretty much anything they want and it`s still open isn`t it?

I want thank anyone who cleans up their act in advance and as always, Gypo is the innocent choirboy, LOL. 

This has been a great thread for the most part and many thanks to THF and the others who have posted so much video.

Russ


----------



## Dennis (Oct 17, 2004)

Mark, that would be Lee Williamsen Jr. I met him the first year I went to Sequim with Robert. Super nice guy.

I just got back to the land of the living and started reading this thread...looks like you guys had a blast. I hope Denny didn't scare anyone too much!







> _Originally posted by Marky Mark _
> *I never did catch Lee's last name he came down with Robert Andrews, Denny the driver and Willey the hand shaker. Lee had an 088 with a well made pipe. He also trimmed the logs all day long but only entered one event. I should have grabbed a picture after his cut. He hit a wagon wheel also. *


----------



## hotsaw gal (Oct 17, 2004)

> a bunch of crass, crude, and uncouth perverts who have nothing better to do than hang around the internet



Jokers
I'm glad you are making these guys shape up they were getting a little carried away.

HotSaw Gal:angel:


----------



## thf (Oct 18, 2004)

*120 sachs dolmar*

Nice Redwood


----------



## thf (Oct 18, 2004)

*fast chain*

stocksaw race in fortuna Ca. the saw is a 066. And yes i won


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 18, 2004)

I say fall out for the barbecue afterwards.

http://www.zveza-zdns.si/slika 15 picnic.jpg


----------



## glens (Oct 18, 2004)

Yeah, what Dan said.&nbsp; About 7 seconds total or halfway through the log after 4 seconds of getting psyched.

Glen


----------



## sedanman (Oct 18, 2004)

NEVER cook naked, this is most important to remember if you are frying bacon.


----------



## glens (Oct 18, 2004)

Spoken like a man with experience!

Probably also applies to <a href="http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/L04586293.htm" target="_blank">dressing chickens</a>.


----------



## Mange (Oct 18, 2004)

That's just really stupid.
When I worked as butcher, there was a stupid gay who put a sheep between his legs, and blew a knee off.
He never came back to work there.

 

Mange


----------



## Crofter (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks like they have tabloid magasines over there too. You guys dont swallow that stuff do you?


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 19, 2004)

Well since I my 2100 is now at Dennis Cahoons I will be posting pictures of Dennis building this Alcohol saw. First shot to start this is a picture of the gasket Dan made. John gave me this 2100, in reality it's a 285. I was under the impression it was a 2100. This gasket was resticting the saw from the start. 

Dennis will be sending me pictures every few days so you fellas can see the saw from the ground up being built. The cylinder was cut lastnite and I will have picutes of that to follow. 

The new piston and cylinder are at Dennis's shop while the carb is being worked he should have that in a week or two. He also has 3 2100's that he is building right now. Some of my parts will be placed on his saw to insure he is getting the most gains from each.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Barky, this is the 2100 you should have ended up with, it's the one with the thin ring piston.
John


----------



## bwalker (Oct 19, 2004)

> First shot to start this is a picture of the gasket Dan made.


 He carve that thing out with a rusty spoon??


----------



## glens (Oct 19, 2004)

This all belongs in the <a href="http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=17006" target="_blank">2100 Westward Bound</a> thread.

Mark, I'm not a Dozer Dan apologist (he can do fine on his own) but you're making this sound like (here and in the original thread) like he'd screwed you over.&nbsp; Is your making it sound that way intentional or otherwise?

Let me see if I understand all this correctly.&nbsp; John got some saws, evidently free or very cheap, earmarked one for you, dropped them off with Dan, who looked them over, then gave you yours.

Some of that time-line is conjecture but pretty much covers everything you've said so far.&nbsp; How about the gaps?&nbsp; Did Dan actually make that gasket?&nbsp; Did he put a 285 piston and cylinder on it?&nbsp; Did he do all the JB weld work?

What exactly are you saying here?&nbsp; If you're accusing Dan of something, take the short route.&nbsp; If not, don't implicate him that way.&nbsp; Maybe you're just trying to be diplomatic about it, but it's coming across like fowl excrement the way it's going.

Glen


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 19, 2004)

I think it fits this thread because the Devels disiple is building the saw and maybe Lucifer will file a chain for it and then lets see who wants to dance and as far as the gasket goes I could sh!!!t something better than that I dont know the guy that made that but it would make feel stupid if I got cought with something like that:angry2:


----------



## dbabcock (Oct 19, 2004)

How did I get here?
What is the meaning of life?
How low is down?
What number is infinity?
Am I Fermat?

2100/285
Good gasket/Bad gasket
Excrement/Fecal Smear
Devel/Disiple
Dozer Dans/Dozer Glans
285/2100

Ha ha ha


----------



## lucky (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marky Mark _
> * First shot to start this is a picture of the gasket Dan made. John gave me this 2100, in reality it's a 285. I was under the impression it was a 2100. This gasket was resticting the saw from the start. *



BS. You expect us to believe one of our resident sponsors would put that in a saw? My blind Grandmother could do a better job punching out a gasket! Why in the hell would anybody jeopardize their integrity and cheat on something petty, such as a simple gasket????? Another attempt to ruin somebody? If that's what you really want, why don't you come out and say it?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 19, 2004)

*FMC Hotsaw*

I finaly got back the saw I sent to Dennis for a full race 5 cube alcohol saw.
Dennis Tycoon says I am good to go now and after watching me with Tommys saw at Oroville, he says I am such a good chopper that I can get behind anything.
John


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 19, 2004)

I gotta call BS on that gasket and the rest of the story too.


----------



## thf (Oct 19, 2004)

*chain Race*

here is the other part of the stocksaw chain race from fortuna


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 19, 2004)

Cahoon didn't want me to give out too many of his secrets, but check out the trick electric start and the high velocity intake.
Thanks Dennis,
John


----------



## thf (Oct 19, 2004)

more stock saw


----------



## thf (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 19, 2004)

More wood


----------



## thf (Oct 19, 2004)

more stock saw racing. this is Jim Taylor from Redding Ca.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 20, 2004)

*Log*

Log


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 20, 2004)

*More Log*

More Log


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

*standing block chop*

Me cutting against Rolin Eslinger


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 20, 2004)

*Tree*

Tree


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

*stock saw race*

stock saw race from smith river ca.


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

*More stock saw racing LOL*


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

*6cui and up race*

2100


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 20, 2004)

THF- your stock saw runs were very impressive. That's the real deal.


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

More racing.


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

3120 on gas this was before i went to alkie.. Jacob J thanks the chain building stuff i have done since i was in my teens I My father taught me how to file when i was real young. and it was somthing that i had natrual abillity to do. what i wish i could really do is chop loggs with the big boy's


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 20, 2004)

*More Rednecks*

Oh no! Not another Redneck! LMFAO
Joe Lamb


----------



## Mange (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbabcock _
> *How did I get here?
> What is the meaning of life?
> How low is down?
> ...


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

saws


----------



## Mange (Oct 20, 2004)

thf,
You have posted a lot of video, keep it up. I for one say THANKS!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 20, 2004)

And before service pak 2, I used to watch 'em!


----------



## WoodTick007 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Service pak 2*

I can no longer view video either after downloading the latest microsoft update. Can anyone suggest a fix?


----------



## rmihalek (Oct 20, 2004)

These videos are great. Hey THF, what fell off that saw in the 6 ci race? it looked like the air filter housing.


----------



## Mange (Oct 20, 2004)

I was to ask you befor, do you have home or pro.
I have both, and there is alot os problems with pro, but not home?
Weird ha!

Mange


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

*6 cui*

rmihilek yes that was the filter cover


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

*More saws*

084


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

and more


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

small hot saw


----------



## rmihalek (Oct 20, 2004)

Some of these guys take really thin cookies! Looks like they're getting two cuts within 2 inches or less. With the chain kerf, that looks like a 3/4 inch cookie. 

THF, I know it may take more time, but could you provide a bit of commentary on these videos? Not much, but maybe let us know who's cutting, was it the winning cut, etc. You may not have this information, so that's cool. 

From the dates on the videos, it looks like they were in the "pre-digital era." How are you converting them to digital?


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

*more saw racing*


----------



## thf (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes i will try and give info on them. i am converting them with my digital cam really easy to do .. And about the thin cuts the thiner the cut the faster the cut. with a thin cut there is less drag on the chain ..


----------



## dbabcock (Oct 20, 2004)

This video work of yours is nice stuff, Tommy; and I mean it. Soon, you'll be more popular than Blaster.


----------



## stihltech (Oct 21, 2004)

*mov*

I cannot open the stuff thf is posting. And I also put in service pak 2. Any ideas guys or gals?


----------



## glens (Oct 21, 2004)

No IE here.&nbsp; Don't you have a method via right click or shift+click on the link to open the link in a new window?&nbsp; I'm thinking that would be the same effect and avoid copy/paste, etc.

Another option would maybe be to fetch the Firefox browser, or maybe Opera, and at least in the one respect get out from under MS' "we know better than you what you want" mentality.

Glen


----------



## thf (Oct 21, 2004)

*2100 husky*

this is Jim Taylor running a 2100 on fuel. I dont remember his time . the saw was built for him by a guy from canada. i think his name . is Remi I think EHP would know him ..


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 21, 2004)

I bet that cookie woulda made for a nice tabletop!


----------



## thf (Oct 21, 2004)

Another 2100


----------



## thf (Oct 21, 2004)

*My Mac*

this is the winner 101Mac with a shinny stick. If you will notice on the last cut i was pulling up so hard . I almost fell over backwards LOL. i was running a way to small of a sprocket time 7.06 sec


----------



## thf (Oct 21, 2004)

250 Kawasaki


----------



## rmihalek (Oct 21, 2004)

Sounded like your finger slipped off the throttle trigger on that 250 Kawi cut.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 21, 2004)

It never fails, I'm a few sticks short of a load.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 21, 2004)

JOHN!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 21, 2004)

More sticks.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Logs*

Logs.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 22, 2004)

A Canadian fall. Which way to the beech?
John


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 22, 2004)

*More Happy Fun Ball*


----------



## thf (Oct 22, 2004)

*7900 Fast????*

Just got done porting my new 7900. here are sum clips


----------



## thf (Oct 22, 2004)

A few more cuts with one of my work chains


----------



## thf (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## thf (Oct 23, 2004)

TreeCo ya they are about 1\2 inch thick i just try and cut as many times on one block as i can.


----------



## thf (Oct 23, 2004)

Mike Sullivan At Morton wash Running a 1\2 chain i filed for him


----------



## thf (Oct 23, 2004)

*250 honda*

this is Aaron Cahoon Running a honda 250 that hid dad built I think he was running it on alkie


----------



## thf (Oct 23, 2004)

*500 honda*

this is Mr.Cahoon running his 500 in Morton Wash


----------



## thf (Oct 23, 2004)

*250 kaw*


----------



## thf (Oct 23, 2004)

Rolin Eslinger 250 Yamaha


----------



## thf (Oct 23, 2004)

Me


----------



## thf (Oct 24, 2004)

Mr.Big and his 500 honda


----------



## thf (Oct 24, 2004)

Jim Taylor running a 420 kawasaki


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 24, 2004)

great videos I was wandering if you had any realy old ones so we can see how the sport has changed thanks


----------



## thf (Oct 24, 2004)

*Old video*

Hello macman sorry dont have any real old stuff, just stuff from when i started.


----------



## ccicora (Oct 24, 2004)

I half to admit. Watching someone start on top of a log with a bike saw and do the ring around the rosey cut is neat to watch.


----------



## cybergeek23851 (Oct 24, 2004)

Keep the videos coming


----------



## husky394 (Oct 24, 2004)

Super videos, thanks for taking the time to post them. I wish we had the chance to cut something that big around here.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 24, 2004)

Do they stil cut em like the cut Jim did ontop of the log. I might need a neew pair of boots for that cut.


----------



## thf (Oct 24, 2004)

*Big Cuts*

Glad you guys like the video City Boy we dont cut any that big anymore Wish we did D. Harvey making big cut


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Big Cuts*



> _Originally posted by thf _
> *Glad you guys like the video City Boy we dont cut any that big anymore Wish we did D. Harvey making big cut *


 Whoa, that was cool!


----------



## MacDaddy (Oct 24, 2004)

*big logs*

some shows still have big logs I have raced on logs as big as 53 inches diameter and at that show you had to use no larger than a 32 inch bar thats what brings out the cutters I think that out of 14 peaple only 5 droped the disk everybody else made curly fries I think a show sould have a challange to it like a bore cut then down out and back to the top and match your cut up to your bore cut


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 27, 2004)

Well here's a few shots of the wrok being done for my 6cube saw for next year. This one is the cylinder getting ready to be cut in the jig.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 27, 2004)

Cahoon didn't want this one shown but I say screw him he's just a whiner anyway. You can see the eye for detail here getting it ready for the cut.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 27, 2004)

Now it's ready for the cutting to be. Look at that hole.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 27, 2004)

Finished next I will post some pics as he get's ready to cut for the head. If you look you can get an idea of what it takes to make a head for a race saw.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 27, 2004)

Looking Good!
Seeing that cylinder in the lathe reminds me of an incident that happened last night while I was on the phone to this woodtick in Calif.
You know how you can get fidgeting with stuff when you're on the phone? Well I was fidgeting with a dremel and a 7/32" round file. 
Anyways, I puts the file in the chuck and thought what a great idea for filing. So's I turns on zee dremel full bore and the file flies out, bank shot off the forehead and imbeds into the woofer of my Samuiri speaker. The California woodtick gutted himself laughing at me, and why wouldn't he?
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 27, 2004)

*Dang!*

Now I gotta take a leak!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Blaster, here's the same pic without the audio.
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 27, 2004)

*Too late.*

I done watered the lawn.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's Gypo getting ready for next year. Look at the way he moves the bar on the cut to gain a little more power.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 31, 2004)

Man, that DD/PP Efco is lightning fast.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 31, 2004)

Havent seen or heard anything about that saw in a while. Are you the new owner mark? If so how is it running?
Hunter


----------



## Al Smith (Oct 31, 2004)

*How about that*

Well Marky,I am glad that I am not the only one on this site that "makes chips".Picture is the start of a liner.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 31, 2004)

Well here's this weekends find. Eat your hearts out. I stumbled accross this while away on a duck hunting trip. I make it a point to stop at all the saw shops I can find. This should be enough for my life time. 1\2" square ground new in the box.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 31, 2004)

Just so you guys can get a better look of what 1/2 chain looks like new. There's about 110 feet total in the 2 boxes I grabbed. Al keep up the good work and get more pictures on here.


----------



## Al Smith (Oct 31, 2004)

*Aye,the golden fleece*

Here I set with a 7 tooth 1/2" rim,and all I have is 1/2" chipper.Hook up ole Blaster with a loop.Seems he can find the 1/2" sprocket,but not the .404.


----------



## Mange (Oct 31, 2004)

Al, is the 090 the only model thet has that sprocket?


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 31, 2004)

This is the treasured 1/2" square if master blaster needs a few loops I have plenty of chipper. MB drop me a PM and I will set you right up with chipper.


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 31, 2004)

THF
I was talking with my cousin who took a ride on the old Skunk train and ended up in Willet. She had a great time there and was impressed with the pictures. Next year John and I will come to your place and take the ride from Fort Bragg up.


----------



## Al Smith (Oct 31, 2004)

Mange: Ole Blaster has an 090g {gear drive] it takes a strange looking spur sprocket.There has been a world wide search for it,to no avail, for about 6 months.My micros,have no listing for that saw,and my parts manuals shows the part,out of stock,for many years.That,however,is another thread,but stay tuned,results may be forth coming.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey Barky, hope you don't mind, but I droped your 385KD into the river. You didn't need it anyway did ya? No, I didn't think so.
Thanks, it's mine now dude.
John


----------



## Hunter (Oct 31, 2004)

john,
You planning on floating those down the river and tending them to the yard?
Hunter


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi Jarod, the double stem Pine will be used as a bridge across the river, till it floats away I guess with the spring run off.
John


----------



## thf (Oct 31, 2004)

Marky that would be great to have you two come to my place. and take alook around, the train ride is great. i can mybe show you where i have fell timber by the railroad tracks..


----------



## geofore (Nov 1, 2004)

*school marm*

I notice when you're one handing the saw you stand clear of a possible kickback. I've wondered how many of the guys bitten by their saws didn't know enough to stand/position themselves to the left or right of the running saw but take a stance directly behind the saw as if they were going to catch it if/when it flys. Good that you let go in the river, Barky might have complained if it got scratched hitting the ground.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Geo, I'm hearing ya.
Actually sometimes we kind ourselves in some pretty wild positions.
It's too bad though, if Joe Slam had of behaved himself I wouldn't have PM'd Darin and had him banned. Otherwise, he could have been here to make some snide remark about my cracker ass. LOL
John


----------



## Ryan Willock (Nov 2, 2004)

That looks more like the three bouncers!


----------



## ontario026 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great thread, Makes me want to build a hotsaw! Sucks being broke! getting married in June!!!

Matthew


----------



## MacDaddy (May 13, 2005)

cant wait for Horriville this year only five more months


----------



## z4lunch (May 14, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> Hi Geo, I'm hearing ya.
> Actually sometimes we kind ourselves in some pretty wild positions.
> It's too bad though, if Joe Slam had of behaved himself I wouldn't have PM'd Darin and had him banned. Otherwise, he could have been here to make some snide remark about my cracker ass. LOL
> John



Hey John,
Steve here... cute little saw... Whatda cuttin bamboo???


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 14, 2005)

Hi Steve, now that I recall, yes I believe it was Bamboo, but check out this girly little saw. It's a 346 and I'm cutting on some Bulgarian Bugwood.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 14, 2005)

More importantly check out the bar on that 346. It's one of four GB professional bars I got from Kickinthesack. Anyway, it's 50 thou. and has the changeable tip. And the price was right so contact Dean for all your bar and chain needs.
John


----------



## z4lunch (May 14, 2005)

John.
Steve here... Thanks for the hot tip... Maybe i could trade some of my Rollotronics for some brand new high quality bars...eh


----------



## Marky Mark (May 24, 2005)

This is what will happen to john this weekend Look up.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 17, 2005)

I smell Tommy Fales.


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh no,say it isn't so.Who knew?


----------



## JamesTX (Nov 18, 2005)

This was a good thread. Amazing how many posters are marked "banned".


----------



## Wolfcsm (Nov 18, 2005)

Great!

Keep the videos comming.

Hal


----------



## Marky Mark (Apr 20, 2007)

TTT pick up the Gypo I know your home.:newbie:


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 20, 2007)

Marky Mark said:


> The cost was minimal, See here friends do things for friends because they want to. Others screw people. Although some of you guys should take a lesson from Ralph Gypo Kramden, here's the best one. I left my money in my other pants, I'll take care of you when we get back to the house................



so u paid to go cut trees?? shouldn't it work the other way around? those are some nice pics tho. looks as though u had fun, btw. late getting into post


----------



## Four Paws (Jul 24, 2007)

Some good videos and a few inside jokes - a good read.


----------



## Chopwood (Jul 24, 2007)

Four Paws said:


> Some good videos and a few inside jokes - a good read.



It was a lot better before a lot of good stuff was removed.


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 24, 2007)

Chopwood said:


> It was a lot better before a lot of good stuff was removed.



Whatever is missing was hosted off site, gone yes, but the edit log shows only one post got deleted.(just text) There was a similar thread that you might be thinking of that had gotten deleted and then re instated minus the attachments.

I agree though, there are some good pics missing from this one.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 6, 2009)

This was a fun thread. You guys should have been there. It was a real slice.
John


----------



## tdi-rick (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for dragging this one up John, now I can put faces to the two big chit stirrers.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 6, 2009)

.


Salad days...


.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 6, 2015)

The site has had a "Similar Threads" "suggestions" panel at the bottom of the page for some time now.

This feature kind of encourages necroposting.

I saw this old thread today and thought I'd bump it, just for old times.


----------

